# My Halloween /30th Birthday party is tonight.



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't wait !!!!
It is better then Christmas.
I turned 30 today and am having a Halloween party.
It can't get better then this.

I will post Party pictures next week in my photo bucket.

At the party we will have Poker games and darts going on in the garage.
Karaoke in the family room.

Fortune telling,palm reading and cards read in the fortune teller room (kitchen)

And in the living room.....people can get there picture taken by my casket.

I hope that they party is a blast.

I will let you all know.
I wanted to thank everyone for all of there help.
Especially Font Geek for taking the time to give me ideas for my invites.

Thanks


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

just wanted to say"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"!!!!! and the party will be a blast!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks!! LilsheDevil
I hope that everyone has a great time.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday and I hope your party is a huge success. It certainly sounds like it will be :0

MsM


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Happy birthday Trinidee! I'm sure your party is going to be great!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Parties are fun but I just seem to want them to be perfect.Ok not perfect cause funny stuff always happends but I want everyone to have a great time.
Each year it gets bigger and bigger.

I love it party.


----------



## scarysharon (Oct 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Trindee!

I know what you mean about wanting to have things perfect. I stress out every year, but it needs to be done. This year I've added a kids party so I started planning even earlier this year.

But all that planning helps because as soon as eveyone arrives I let it all go and enjoy the night. Haven't had a bad time yet.

I'm sure yours will be great too!

Enjoy!!!!

Sharon.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope you have a great time Trinidee! May the memories last a lifetime!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Happy birthday !


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Trinidee! I hope you and all your guests have a great time, that everybody enjoys themselves, and that everybody gets home safely!
Again, happy birthday!


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!! 

Hope you and all your guests had a great time!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

We had the best time.
The Karaoke was the best.
I posted pictures in my photobucket
It is under "Halloween 2005"
I have 2 more parties to go.


This was the best birthday!!!!!!


----------



## scarysharon (Oct 21, 2005)

Trindee, LOVED the pics in your album. Especially how you did the house. I know how long it took us just to do the powder room. That room must have taken you a day or two.

You looked great too!

I got a lot more ideas from your pics......think I may have to go shopping again today!

Glad you all had a great time.

Sharon.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Trinidee, I am so glad you had a good time! The costumes where cool. I love the paintings your mom did. Very impressive. Oh, and I STILL very jealous of your coffin!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Sharon,
It is alot of fun to look at others pictures,it give ya idea's.
I think the more everyone posts pictures the more idea's we all come up with.
Have fun shopping and thanks.
The abc news guy seemed to like my home as well.
We started putting up halloween on september 24th.
Just finished the decore on October 20th....LOL
A little every day.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Brandywine1974,
My mom is going to sell some paintings on ebay as soon as she finishes them.
She takes requests and can paint anything as long as she has a photo to look at.

As for the costumes.......I didn't post the funniest one of the all.
Well my brother in law(Rocker) his friend Kacy came and wore a Hospital gown.Well when he turned around you got a full moon shot.
I laughed sooooooo Hard.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

LMOA! He is one brave soul. I would love to have some of those monster portraits. Please let me know if she puts some of those, or any other halloween related stuff up on ebay. She is talented!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Brandywine1974,
I will let you know when she gets some more paintings done.
My Mother painted each painting in 1 evening. Yes she is talented and I am excitted she is going to paint me a full size frankenstein for next year.

I want a bride of frankenstein picture as well.

But forsure I will let you know when some are finished before we post them on Ebay.

Yes Kacy is brave for going comando.LOL


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Trinidee! I would love to have a collection of monster portraits too. Maybe I could buy one or 2 each year. I think the bride would be AWESOME. By the way, If I went commando at your party your guests would have been scarred for life and scared sh*tless! My party is Sat. I can't wait!


----------



## hauntedhairwig (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! Happy Birthday. Sounds like you got a heck of a shindig brewing.

I heart karaoke!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Brandywine1974,
I hope that your party turns out as fun as mine did.
I have another party on saturday and one on Halloween.
The party on saturday is for the football team and the party on Halloween is for who ever wants to come. Friends family and neighbors.

Happy Halloween and have fun.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

hauntedhairwig,
The party was fantastic!!!
My voice is still scratchy from staying up late and singing Karaoke.
But boy was it worth it.
I suck at it but who cares.....sometimes that makes it fun.I just pretend that I am good.....LOL others know that I am bad. LOL
I hope that you Halloween is full of fun times.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday Trinidee,
glad to hear everything was a blast,and you turned 30 on top of that, now your an official
adult,it just gets better


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL.
I am glad to be an offical adult......LOL
Thanks for the Happy Birthday.
30 is going to be a great age for me.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks trinidee....The anticipation is killing me! I will post pics next week. I turned 31 last month and my 30's have started out way better than any other decade! Welcome to the 30 and over club! lol


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

If you can post pictures..that would be fun to see.
I like to check out others idea's.It help stir up my own.
As well as costumes, props and make-up tips.

Well happy late birthday to you.

I hope your birthday was a blast and I wish your a very fun and happy Halloween.


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday Trinidee! Hope you had fun at your party....my bday was the day after yours and I also turned 30. We went to a Nine Inch Nails concert and stayed overnight in a party district. Fun times for everyone!!!!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Moonchicky,
Well Happy 30th birthday to you!!!!!!!
Nine Inch Nails sounds like a blast.
I bet you had a wonderful Birthday.I know I sure did.
We just had our 2nd Halloween party this year last night.
It was for the football team.They had a fabulous time.
1 more Halloween party to go and it is tomorrow night.

Happy Halloween to you all and I look forward to planning what we all are going to do to our yards,haunts and houses.
Planning has already began.


----------

